
14 ideas for what to say when a job interviewer asks “any questions for me?” - dsr12
https://medium.com/life-tips/14-ideas-for-what-to-say-when-a-job-interviewer-asks-any-questions-for-me-31b0ce03881a
======
sidcool
Some of the questions really seemed personal. I found only a couple useful and
relevant. Asking how to be the best might reflect an 'get ahead' mindset,
rather than a moving with team mindset. Just my two cents.

